# scent elimination



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Can any of you guys give my a few tips on scent elimination. I don't really want to go out and buy the scentlock clothing. So a few tips from boots to soaps to sprays.....etc...etc....would be super helpful. Thanks


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i didn't want to buy that stuff either. i wash all of my clothing in scent killer soap. i wear rubber scent free boots and i spray myself down with scent killer before i walk in. you should always play the wind though when your out there. thats your best bet.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Play the wind... do not hunt a stand when the wind is not perfect. Scent loc is nothing but Goretex that they charge you 3x for. If dogs can smell through plastic and ice, why would you think that those clothes make you scent free.

This is just nothing more than apparal manufacturers selling you a load of crappola...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

agreed.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> i wash all of my clothing in scent killer soap. i wear rubber scent free boots and i spray myself down with scent killer before i walk in. you should always play the wind though when your out there. thats your best bet.


YEP. That scent killer spray really makes a huge difference. I spray myself after I get out of the truck, and keep bowhunting clothes separated from my other camo at home. If you can get the smaller bottle in a fanny pack, spray any sweated up areas again after you are set up. As far as the no scent deodorant, just get the unscented "sure" brand. It's cheaper and works better.


----------

